

The Use of Knowledge in Society: F. A. Hayek / Library of Economics and Liberty - wyclif
http://www.econlib.org/Library/Essays/hykKnw1.html
"Any approach which in effect starts from the assumption that people's knowledge corresponds with the objective facts of the situation, systematically leaves out what is our main task to explain."
======
wyclif
"Any approach which in effect starts from the assumption that people's
knowledge corresponds with the objective facts of the situation systematically
leaves out what is our main task to explain."

